# Tonights UFC Fight



## Liddle (Feb 28, 2015)

http://live.drakulastream.eu/players/free-live-video-streaming-ufc-184-ronda-rousey-cat-zingano-other-fighting-18790.html


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 28, 2015)

Woot woot!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the link ! mine wasnt workin


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 28, 2015)

Who ya rootin for? They are both such badasses...


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Who ya rootin for? They are both such badasses...


rousey in the first round


----------



## Liddle (Feb 28, 2015)

woody333333 said:


> rousey in the first round


by armbar LOL


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyone else getting a shitty stream?...thinkin the server is bogged down lol


----------



## Liddle (Feb 28, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Anyone else getting a shitty stream?...thinkin the server is bogged down lol


mine is fine but you get popups you have too close
it sux full screen to


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Anyone else getting a shitty stream?...thinkin the server is bogged down lol


 i am, worked fine for the under cards, rr was walking out, and now it froze, refreshed page, and it's crashed now.. sucky


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2015)

now i just got an orange construction cone..


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 28, 2015)

woody333333 said:


> rousey in the first round


called that shit bro


----------



## unwine99 (Feb 28, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i am, worked fine for the under cards, rr was walking out, and now it froze, refreshed page, and it's crashed now.. sucky


same


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> called that shit bro


shes gonna have to start fighting men


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 28, 2015)

woody333333 said:


> shes gonna have to start fighting men


Duuude, I cant believe Cat jumped on her like...well...like a cat!!! I knew she was doomed then...14 sec... fastest fight in UFC history lol
I bet she would fight a man in a min


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 28, 2015)

[QUOTE
I bet she would fight a man in a min[/QUOTE]

not it


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 28, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Duuude, I cant believe Cat jumped on her like...well...like a cat!!! I knew she was doomed then...14 sec... fastest fight in UFC history lol
> I bet she would fight a man in a min


Yup, the fight was already over before my stream was able to load


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2015)

who won the koscheck fight?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 28, 2015)

Not Koscheck


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Not Koscheck


----------



## Liddle (Mar 1, 2015)

lol armbar.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


>


Koscheck is an asshole.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Koscheck is an asshole.


 they're all assholes imo, that's what i love about watching them beat the shit out of each other..
takes a special kind of stupid to be a professional fighter imvho..


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> they're all assholes imo, that's what i love about watching them beat the shit out of each other..
> takes a special kind of stupid to be a professional fighter imvho..


Ive met Anderson Silva and Wanderley Silva and Antonio Noguera.. all three of those guys are very nice people irl. Wanderley hit on my (x)girlfriend in portuguese (she was brazilian) not knowing I knew portuguese.. lol, i lent in and told him I understood what he said, he laughed and apologized. 

I met Matt Hughes.. he is a cockbag.

I met BJ Penn, he is a pretty down to earth dude, but his entourage was a bit dick-ish.


As for the fight, I dont like Ronda Rousey, I put her in the same category as Mayweather. Very good, unbeatable, but not humble and very dickish.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2015)

misha tate was fucking her up in their second fight , imo. until she lost.


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> misha tate was fucking her up in their second fight , imo. until she lost.


I would lick misha's dirty butthole if it gave me an opportunity to sleep with her. misha is hot as fuck.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2015)

see4 said:


> I would lick misha's dirty butthole if it gave me an opportunity to sleep with her. misha is hot as fuck.


I would fist rondas pussy If it gave me an opportunity to lick mishas dirty butthole.


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I would fist rondas pussy If it gave me an opportunity to lick mishas dirty butthole.


To clarify, you would "hate" fist her. Let her know who's boss.


----------

